# Katze erwischt Fisch, lebt aber keine Schuppen mehr



## Mina Draco (21. März 2013)

Hallo,

meine Katze hat heute wieder einen __ Goldfisch aus dem Gartenteich gefangen und ihn in das Haus gebracht. Er lebt noch, scheint soweit auch unverletzt aber er ist komplett nackt und hat keine einzige Schuppe mehr. 
Mir liegt jedes einzelne Tier immer sehr am Herzen und der kleine Kerl tut mir jetzt richtig leid. Er sitzt jetzt katzensicher in einem großen Kochtopf mit Teichwasser und schwimmt ab und zu seine Runden. Hin und wieder rühre ich das Wasser um, weil ich denke, dass er so seinen Sauerstoff bekommt.

Aber wie kann ich ihm jetzt helfen?
Ich glaube die anderen Fische sind alle noch in der Starre.
Er ist nackt, also ungeschützt und kann bestimmt nicht einfach so wieder in den Teich?
Muss ich ihn füttern? Hat er Schmerzen?

Liebe grüße


----------



## koidst49 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Katze erwischt Fisch, lebt aber keine Schuppen mehr*

hi all,

muß man solch ein posting ernst nehmen ???????????????????


----------



## Christine (21. März 2013)

*AW: Katze erwischt Fisch, lebt aber keine Schuppen mehr*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38236


----------



## Mina Draco (21. März 2013)

*AW: Katze erwischt Fisch, lebt aber keine Schuppen mehr*

Hallo,

Entschuldigung?
Ich verstehe jetzt nicht ganz, warum man meine Frage nicht ernst nehmen kann. 
Ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit Fischen. Ich lebe nur zur Miete und in dem Garten ist ein Gartenteich des verstorbenen Ex-Mannes meiner Vermieterin. Sie will sich nicht richtig darum kümmern, also versuche ich nach und nach den Gartenteich aufzulösen und die Tiere weiterzuvermitteln. Meine Katze hat nur leider bis jetzt den zweiten Fisch in den letzten zwei Monaten gefangen.

Meine Frage ist doch nur, wie ich ihm jetzt helfen kann


----------



## pema (21. März 2013)

*AW: Katze erwischt Fisch, lebt aber keine Schuppen mehr*

Hallo Mina,
im Kochtopft wird er nicht überleben...falls er jetzt noch lebt.
Wenn dir der Kleine am Herzen liegt, such dir einen Tierarzt per Telefon in deiner Nähe aus, der sich mit Fischen auskennt. Ohne Schuppen heißt jetzt in erster Linie: Infektionsgefahr. Und ob der Fisch Schmerzen hat...k.A., aber wohl fühlen wird er sich sicherlich nicht.
Ich kann deine Gefühle gut nachvollziehen, aber ohne fachliche Hilfe wirst du da nicht weiter kommen. Vielleicht muß das Tier auch eingeschläfert werden, um ihm Qualen zu ersparen.
Kochtopf geht gar nicht - trotz rumrühren.
petra


----------



## canis (22. März 2013)

*AW: Katze erwischt Fisch, lebt aber keine Schuppen mehr*

Schuppen können theoretisch nachwachsen, aber wenn gleich alle fehlen, wird der Fisch trotzdem kaum überleben. Wenn du versuchen willst, ihm zu helfen, setze ihn in ein ein Salzbad und richte ihm danach ein kleines Aquarium ein (mit Filterung& Pflanzen), wo er sich einige Wochen erholen kann - wenn er die nächsten Stunden und Tage überhaupt überlebt.


----------

